# Soya Beans



## UncleSirBobbyRobson (Mar 20, 2005)

I was wondering if any1 has any good recipes for soya beans... something like a meatloaf made with soya instead  

I have heard they are very good for you.. especially for older people with bad bones


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 20, 2005)

Are you looking for recipes with whole soy bean or are you looking for recipes using tofu?  Here are a couple of websites that you can check out for recipes.

http://www.soya.be/

http://vegweb.com/


----------

